

Giant mysterious empty hole found in universe - todayiscrown
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/space/11550868/Giant-mysterious-empty-hole-found-in-universe.html

======
ahvetm
These are the kinds of observations we need to find the gaps in our current
understanding of physics.

